# Loose bottom cake tin - leak + ridges?



## Crumble (Dec 26, 2015)

I admit that my cake tin is a cheap buy from a store down the road, but I've made do with it (seeing as I dont bake often!)

The bottom of the tin has no way of actually joining to the body of the tin, so I simply place it inside - this of course guarantees leak. I always put a large square of baking parchment inside and dump batter into that, but this next cake I make is a present for a friend and I want it to come out right - with the beautidul ridges in the cake along the sides (much like that of a cupcake case). 

The tin was obviously made to bake such cakes, but I don't know how to actually use it! 
I would like to stop the batter from leaking, without covering the sides with parchment!

If anyone has any tips on what to do (considering I cant buy a new cake tin for now), it would be appreciated!


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 26, 2015)

I think you have a tart pan, NOT a cake pan.  Tart pans have separate bottoms with just a scalloped/ridged ring that the bottom drops into.  They are not made for cake batter but instead you make a dough and press it into the bottom and sides.  Then, once your tart is done, you pick it up from the bottom, the outside ring slides down as you push your hand and the bottom plate up.  Then, you either use a spatula and slide the tart off the bottom plate onto a serving dish or you simply sit the whole thing on a serving dish (although it tends to slide right off the serving dish if you aren't careful when still on the bottom plate).  

Google "tart pan with removable bottom" and see if that's what you have.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes the ridges and the removeable bottom mean you have a tart pan and not a cake pan.

You can't use your pan to make cakes.

Really the only thing you can do is bake a tart instead (see medtran's guidance above) or buy a cake pan.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 26, 2015)

Wrap the outside of the pan with a layer of tin foil.  I am compulsive, so I would wrap it with two layers.   That will keep the batter from leaking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Wrap the outside of the pan with a layer of tin foil.  I am compulsive, so I would wrap it with two layers.   That will keep the batter from leaking.



It will still leak under the bottom of the pan into the foil and make a mess.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2015)

I have never baked a cake in a tart pan but I think it would work with a fairly thick batter or a light airy batter with lots of whipped egg whites.  If the pan is not bent I would give it a try.  Make sure you butter and flour the tin very carefully.  A circle of buttered parchment paper fitted into the bottom of the pan will help you release the cake from the pan.

Good luck!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2015)

Another thought.

Don't get hung up on the idea of a "cake" pan.  Look around the kitchen and see if you have a 9" frying pan with an oven safe handle, a loaf pan, casserole dish, stainless steel mixing bowl, etc...  You may have to fiddle with the baking time a little to insure that the cake is done but nothing really says a cake has to be baked in a cake pan!

I would never let lack of a cake pan get between me and a cake! 

Good luck!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 27, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It will still leak under the bottom of the pan into the foil and make a mess.



Yes it will


----------

